# Aegis Legend 200W - Stealth Black (who has stock ?)



## GSAvaper (16/12/18)

Does anybody know who has stock of he Aegis Legend 200W in Stealth Black. Just looking for the mod only but willing to consider the full kit if the price is right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/18)

Checked VapersCorner , VK, VapeClub and The Vape Industry
Seems like its not available
But Vape Club had it in all black - so maybe check with them if they might get new stock?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSAvaper (16/12/18)

Silver said:


> Checked VapersCorner , VK, VapeClub and The Vape Industry
> Seems like its not available
> But Vape Club had it in all black - so maybe check with them if they might get new stock?


Many thanks for that @Silver much appreciated. I will definitely check with them, otherwise I will just order it from the States, they seem to still have stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## geekvape (17/12/18)

Hi，

Geekvape store have both Aegis legend 200W mod/kit in stock.

Please don't hesitate to have a look :
https://www.geekvape.com/store/aegis-legend-kit.html
https://www.geekvape.com/store/aegis-legend-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------

